# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Koi dikasih Pelet untuk makanan Anjing,..ada yg udah cOba...

## asfenv

dear Koi Lovers,.....
iseng-iseng pas ke Ice hard ware say liat makanan anjing, disana saya liat rata-rata komposisi proteinnya tinggi ada daging dan telur dan buah buahan dan sayuran,..

apakah bisa pelet makanan anjing tersebut di berikan ke koi, dan apakah koi suka, apakah juga bisa membuat pertumbuhan koi bisa super dan jadi jumbo,?..
ada yg pernah nyoba gak,..tolong comment nya dunk,.....saya perhatikan makan anjing lebih murag dari pakan koi yg protein tinggi,......., 

tolong pendapatnya dunk......

thanks.

----------


## bolatangkas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hgn

> jadi varietas baru KIRIK INKOI


  ::   ::  keren donk boss jenis baru berbulu pula   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

sharing pengalaman juga neh pak,...., sejak hari sabtu  sampe hari ini, koi saya saya beri makan  Pelet yg untuk makanan anjing, dengan dua macam jenis , satu yg mengandung Meat dan yg satu lagi untuk Puppy ( telur dan daging ayam ), pertama ikan ikan itu menghindar waktu saya kasih makan, padahal pelet tersebut tidak tenggelam, mengambang seperti pelet ikan,.., hanya dicium cium saja kayaknya pelet tersebut, padahal saya tau ikan saya kalau jam 6 pagi pasti laper bangett,..

setelah itu satu ekor ikan coba memamakannya, dan diikutin ikan yg lain,..wuih..lama-kelamaan lahap bener makanya, ngalahin ngasih makan pelet ikan,  (pelet ikan saya shaky Hikari ), trus siangnya dicoba lagi wuihh,..makin mengila-gila makannya, trus sore hari juga begitu, padahal saya hanya ngetes aja beli dua bungkus yg beratnya 1.5kg, sampai sekarang air kolam saya baik-baik saja, emang waktu abnis makan agak keruh tapi bening kembali,

dan yg paling mengejutkan ikan saya seperti binaragawan kayaknya, badanya jadi kayak kekar gitu ( menurut saya lhoo) dan jadi keliatan gemuk dan besar,...., padahl baru beberapa hari saja saya coba sampai sekarang,...

tapi nanti juga akan saya kasih selang seling, saya takut juga, pertumbuhannya jadi terlalu cepat sehingg abnormal.., tapi yg jelas ikan keliatan membesar,..hanya dalam beberapa hari,...dan bentuk ikan jantan yg tadinya cuma memanjang aja, sekarang udah mulai kayak terpedo, membesar,..., apa ini karena kebanyakkan makan makanan yg mengdung daging ya,....?

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guaj03

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

wah ada makanan ajaib, kalau makanan anjing bisa berarti makanan utk kucing pun sebenarnya juga bisa, krn sptnya kandungannya proteinnya juga tinggi spt royal canin, nutro, proplan dll. wah patut dicoba juga tp dikit2 dulu ah takutnya nanti malah ngeong kalau kebanyakan....  ::

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

padahal pengen liat review nya lho.
aku udah trial tapi cuman 1 kotak aja. gak berani banyak banyak. takut jadi guk guk   ::  
tapi keliatannya sehat sehat aja lho. lebih rakus daripada di kasih pakan konishi.

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

bagaimana om kalau di lihat secara live?
ada perbedaan gak?
shironya mantaff oi

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Wah aku juga kudu stop ekspermien dengan Pedigree puppy deh

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stvnsaputra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Minyaknya gak nahan kalau gak langsung dimakan sama ikan.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

